# My puppy in a jeans commercial



## LDBgolden

Here's Charlie's commercial for Lee Jeans. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIwHgQ0QdRY

So I live in LA, but am in no way connected to the entertainment industry. When someone asked me about having my puppy in a jeans commercial, I thought, “Sure why not. That will be a cool experience.” Well it was fascinating. I never realized how much time goes into making one short commercial. I’ll never watch another commercial the same way. After a long day of many takes (a girl tried to pet my puppy and couldn’t because her jeans were too tight and he just had to stand there still and watch her “attempt” to pet him), I was so excited to finally see the finished commercial. Little did I know that the wait would be so long that my “puppy” from the commercial would be unrecognizably tiny compared to his huge almost 8-month old self. Time goes so quickly when they’re little. It’s pretty priceless to have a video like this to remember him at that stage.

*I can't figure out how to put the actual video into my post. Can someone explain that to me please? 

**For fun, I've attached a picture of my not so little puppy currently.


----------



## Pammie

Charlie is a sooper stah!


----------



## Goldylover2

Awesome!!! Your pup seems to be well behaved. I don't think my current golden could of been in a commercial at 8 months old. Now my last golden. Absolutely.


----------



## rob1

That is the cutest thing! I love how he follows the girl who pets him off stage with his little butt waging.

That really is priceless!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the commercial, your Charlie is really adorable. 

Here's how to embed a youtube video-

Select Go Advanced, in the gray area above where you type in the white area to make a post, in the right hand corner select the YouTube icon. 

Two Youtube brackets will appear in your post. 

Go to your video on YouTube, copy the code (letters) after the = (equal sign) then paste it in between the two Youtube brackets. This is the info I posted between the two Youtube brackets- *CIwHgQ0QdRY *

Preview your post, if your video appears, hit Submit Reply.


----------



## Jud

LDBgolden said:


> Here's Charlie's commercial for Lee Jeans.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIwHgQ0QdRY
> 
> So I live in LA, but am in no way connected to the entertainment industry. When someone asked me about having my puppy in a jeans commercial, I thought, “Sure why not. That will be a cool experience.” Well it was fascinating. I never realized how much time goes into making one short commercial. I’ll never watch another commercial the same way. After a long day of many takes (a girl tried to pet my puppy and couldn’t because her jeans were too tight and he just had to stand there still and watch her “attempt” to pet him), I was so excited to finally see the finished commercial. Little did I know that the wait would be so long that my “puppy” from the commercial would be unrecognizably tiny compared to his huge almost 8-month old self. Time goes so quickly when they’re little. It’s pretty priceless to have a video like this to remember him at that stage.
> 
> *I can't figure out how to put the actual video into my post. Can someone explain that to me please?
> 
> **For fun, I've attached a picture of my not so little puppy currently.



Ahhh....I cast commercials at 'Grey Advertising' from 89 to 91 before moving to 'All My Children' for 11 years.
It is grueling and not glamorous at all.  We had a dog 'Harold' on 'All My Children'. One 15 second shot could take 3 hours to get 'just correct'. But as a Mom.... aren't you happy you'll have your pup immortalized on Celluloid, Video, Film, Disc..... You get copies, yes? He is adorable...I'd have 'cast him' !


----------



## tessmk

Love it. OMG, he's adorable and so well behaved.


----------



## jennretz

I watched the video twice, it was so cute! How old was he in the video (3-4 months?)


----------



## goldy1

I think that soooo great. He did wonderful and will sell lots of Lee jeans I'm certain. Now you have to find him an agent!


----------



## watergirl

He did a great job and this will be a fun memory of his puppyhood to look back on


----------



## LDBgolden

Goldylover2 said:


> Awesome!!! Your pup seems to be well behaved. I don't think my current golden could of been in a commercial at 8 months old. Now my last golden. Absolutely.


That was him at 4 months old... He's 8 months old now and has regressed a lot. Lol. Oh, puppy-teens.


----------



## LDBgolden

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the commercial, your Charlie is really adorable.
> 
> Here's how to embed a youtube video-
> 
> Select Go Advanced, in the gray area above where you type in the white area to make a post, in the right hand corner select the YouTube icon.
> 
> Two Youtube brackets will appear in your post.
> 
> Go to your video on YouTube, copy the code (letters) after the = (equal sign) then paste it in between the two Youtube brackets. This is the info I posted between the two Youtube brackets- *CIwHgQ0QdRY *
> 
> Preview your post, if your video appears, hit Submit Reply.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LDBgolden

Jud said:


> Ahhh....I cast commercials at 'Grey Advertising' from 89 to 91 before moving to 'All My Children' for 11 years.
> It is grueling and not glamorous at all.  We had a dog 'Harold' on 'All My Children'. One 15 second shot could take 3 hours to get 'just correct'. But as a Mom.... aren't you happy you'll have your pup immortalized on Celluloid, Video, Film, Disc..... You get copies, yes? He is adorable...I'd have 'cast him' !



Yes!!! I love that I have this. I have it saved on my computer.


----------



## LDBgolden

jennretz said:


> I watched the video twice, it was so cute! How old was he in the video (3-4 months?)


Yes, I think he was like 15 weeks.


----------



## gold4me

Ohhhh he is so cute in the commercial and his grown up picture too


----------



## Bwilson

That is an adorable commercial. He did a wonderful job. We had a commercial shot at a store I used to work in for NyQuil and Drew Brees was the star in it. Half the store was taken up by film crew and for shooting. Costumers were peeved because when they said quiet on the set they could make no noise and were constantly shushed. This one costumer kept messing with wind chimes during this time to just harass them. All the big wigs came to see the star and mingle but no one was nice enough to stay and help clean up from the shoot. It was a very long night of rebuilding it into what it was supposed to be. Was exciting to see but hope to never have to deal with a clean up again.


----------



## BaileyzMom

That is just the cutest!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HopeMakes5

LOVE the video!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bixx

that is sooooo cute!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LDBgolden

Bwilson said:


> That is an adorable commercial. He did a wonderful job. We had a commercial shot at a store I used to work in for NyQuil and Drew Brees was the star in it. Half the store was taken up by film crew and for shooting. Costumers were peeved because when they said quiet on the set they could make no noise and were constantly shushed. This one costumer kept messing with wind chimes during this time to just harass them. All the big wigs came to see the star and mingle but no one was nice enough to stay and help clean up from the shoot. It was a very long night of rebuilding it into what it was supposed to be. Was exciting to see but hope to never have to deal with a clean up again.


Wow! I can't believe they kept the store open for shooting. The wind chime guy story is hilarious, but I'm sure nobody thought so at the time. Lol.


----------



## kmb

this is so cute!! I love how he walks away while giving the girl in the tight jeans on last look.


----------



## DebHow

What a great little actor! He played his part well, sitting there so adorable as can be!


----------



## LDBgolden

kmb said:


> this is so cute!! I love how he walks away while giving the girl in the tight jeans on last look.


Thanks. I love that part, too. They originally wanted Charlie to stay there with the original girl, but there was no way he would watch the girl who just pet him walk off and stay. Lol. I'm glad he deviated from the script.


----------

